# Bear Pic



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Confirmed a bear on my place in north-central Ozark County...have the trail cam pic to prove it! :clap:

I can email to someone with hosting if you'd like to post here.


Tim


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, they turned 9 loose within 5 miles of my home, and I've seen them on occasion, but they tend to stay nearer to the small rivers since its pretty harsh country around here. If it would rain like it used to where normal plants with some nutrients on them would grow they might stray more but since the 70's we've been in some kind of drought.

A friend hooked ele fence to a tin plate at night where he fed the dogs and when the bears came to eat the dogs food at night it would get a nice shock. After a couple times they never came back to the dogs food.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

tarbe said:


> Confirmed a bear on my place in north-central Ozark County...have the trail cam pic to prove it! :clap:
> 
> I can email to someone with hosting if you'd like to post here.
> 
> ...


I'll pm my address to you.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Seen my first Missouri Bear years ago in Ozark County Missouri.

big rockpile


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Two pics on the way to Robin...one bear and one buck.

Thanks,


Tim


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)




----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

When we first moved here 2 years ago we got excited every time we seen a bear or even tracks from one. 
Now 2 years later have seen enough of them that it takes something special like a really big one to get me to watch it more then a few sec.

We live inside the Ocala N.F.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool pictures, dern bears gotta wreck everything.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Nice pics!

Is there such a thing as a bear proof feeder? I saw one recently that has claw marks from scratching and cub prints. They destroyed it over night. 

I saw a huge bear yesterday when it appeared seemingly out of thin air. I don't know how something approximately 400 pounds walks silently through forest as dense as we have here. Even after being scared by another bear, it was silent when it ran away.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Them lil jack rabbits have some nice antlers on them!


----------

